# Flying with the 'Dambusters'



## v2 (May 17, 2008)

BBC NEWS | UK | Flying with the 'Dambusters'


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Cheers V2, was about to post that myself.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 17, 2008)

Cool vid v2


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

Damn! ..for some reason I can't see the Vid...


----------



## Heinz (May 17, 2008)

Just for some pointless information but they practised on dams not far from where my father was born.


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2008)

more: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/7404052.stm:


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2008)

Excellent video v2!

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2008)

And here's a scene from the 1955 movie "The Dam Busters", one of my all time favorites.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCRIsjJFRNo_

TO


----------



## v2 (May 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2008)

Cool vid.


----------



## Matt308 (May 19, 2008)

Christ. Can you imagine the flak and how slow she was entering and exiting. My God. Serious pucker factor.


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2008)

here`s the 1993 flypast...
Video of lady bower dam 1993 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

